# Are you ready yet



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I hope some of you last minute do goers have your stuff ready to stuff down that barrel. the next two weeks will be here sooner that you think.

went out today and the hills are green still. the last rain strom put some water down, no need to worry about water hole hunting this year atleast not in the northern area.

how is the rest of the state looking?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I went out today and made sure the old ml is still dialed in. I should be good to go. I have been shooting my .204 all summer long. I am not used to getting stomped by my gun. OUCH!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i am soooooo ready i can not wait until the 26th. i absoulutely love this time of year.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

On the DWR forum I was given some advise on increasing my powder charge from the 90 gr. I have been shooting for 15 years, to 105 gr. to get my point of impact out to 100 yds. I have yet to try shooting my .54 with that load. Other than that I'm as ready as I can be. The camp trailer has been cleaned and gone over 15 times, the lights all work, the 4X4 is ready to be loaded onto the trailer....Come on Sept. 25th!!! Gotta Git Outa Town!


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to start packing up this weekend. It's my first year hunting M.L. I have a friend that's willing to let me tag along. Hopefully we'll both fill our tag's!! I'm sure it will be a learning experience!!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

My stuff is always ready.....kind of. I probably wont be hunting opening day, just opening weekend. Cant afford to miss a day of Math 1050


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

The days are getting pretty slow, I can't wait. 

All I need to do is add powder.


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not even close to being ready but I can't wait to get away from work awhile and if I do take one this year, it will be highly prized because of all the bad luck I 've been having. Good luck to all and see you in the hills.


----------



## ol'mosshorns (Sep 17, 2007)

IM READY! *()* All I need is the 9 days to get out of the way now. *()*


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I', with you there, it going to be a long week.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good luck to all of you guys. post pic when you get them down and back to town injoy the god country.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

This time next week I will be heading for the high country! It's a good thing today is my Friday for my work week and I have the next 3 days off too wash my wheeler 5 or 6 times, change the oil a couple of times, clean the muzzloader 8 or 9 times, and go to a sporting goods store as many times as I can in 3 days. :mrgreen: *()*


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Only five more workdays!!!! *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

3 More days. This it worst than waiting for a red rider bb-gun. (Ralphy)

Each day I have rehersed the day by day game plans(wed, thurs) of areas and with or without mass people I've always got e-buttons I can hit. *()* *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Only two more work days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

last work day, heading out monday morning bright and ealry.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

ISN'T IT TUESDAY ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!! i have to be in on monday but after that i am gone.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Big storm coming in this weekend to stir thins up!!!!!!!!!! Yeeee Haw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

That field of dancing bananas is kind of cool. 8)


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I can't get over the dancing banana's, I hope that's what I look like at about 0800 on Wednesday morning. Just finishing up work and only 3 more work days to go. Is it just me or do any of you seem to get worse with anticipation every year? Right on about the storm coming in this weekend, as long as it's gone by before the openor and with no prior snow storms, I think i'm in for a great hunt. The suspence is killing me, but I still feel like the funky banana when I think about the upcoming hunt. *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

For me it is the anticipation...I too am like the funky banana... *()* *()* *()* ....Every year at this time. My wife just doesn't understand. I tell her it's the least I can do, to go out into the elements and try to provide for her a bit of wild substanance. *()* *()* *()* As in the past, my cave man ancestors used to go out with nothing but a rock and a stick. Things have progressed now to where my rock is projected with a bit of blackpowder behind it and my stick has a hollow tube attached to it, in order that I might better aim the rock. *()* *()* Cum On Wednesday!!!!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Heading out to the Books Monday bright and early....can't wait *()* *()* *()*


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

lets say i got to work this morning at 7:00 and it has been like 35 hours and still it is only 11:24. i have to get out of here or i may loose my mind.


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

I wasn't ready for all this snow but I won't complain. It might work out for the best. I'll be heading out early in the morning.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Really ready. So much so that I just messed up a post by hitting save and then back because I was anxious to post. 

Picked up the trail cam and had 5 bucks- one beauty on it. Better than that - saw 9 bucks on way in to get cam. 

Hello beautiful storm. Wished you had dumped a bit more, but other than that is fantastic. This is shaping up to be a great hunt.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

This day will NEVER END!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

This snow will be great for the Hunt wednesday!!!!! *()*


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Well....I FINALLY made it through the day. Everything that could go wrong at work did go wrong. I'm just going to put it out of my mind and put out the fires next Monday. Good luck to all. Be safe out there. I'll talk to you girls next week. *()*


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

I leave at noon!
i put out some trail cams sunday in about 3 inches of beautiful white snow.
i don't plan to return till october, but if the hunting gods shine on me i might be home earlier,
then again, might just stay anyway! what could be better , smokepoles and snow! i hope it lasts a little while

go banana go *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It's 6:45 a.m., Tuesday Sept. 25th. I've got my tag, my possibles bag, rifle, can of kippers, stick of pepperoni and powder horn! I'm gone!
Good luck fellas! May your dream buck come home with you!


----------



## omegaman (Sep 20, 2007)

This is the longest day EVER!!!! I have been waiting three years for this hunt. So I can hardly wait. Being on a mission for two years you have alot of time to build the excitement. So today at five I will be on my way.
I love the Fall!!!

p.s. Has anyone heard the snow report in the Uinta's?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Omegaman,
I feel your pain, my experience was similar; it seemed to result in the wait making things better in your mind than reality. Hopefully it is as good for you as you have anticipated. Good Luck!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good luck to you all. injoy the snow up there. leave me some big boys to go after next year for my bow hunt.


----------



## omegaman (Sep 20, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Omegaman,
> I feel your pain, my experience was similar; it seemed to result in the wait making things better in your mind than reality. Hopefully it is as good for you as you have anticipated. Good Luck!


This is probably true it has been built up alot, but I am just looking forward to a few days away from work and school, and to be up on the mountain with my gun in hand. That is what I missed more than anything. So deer or no deer the hunt is what I am excited for.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

omegaman said:


> This is the longest day EVER!!!! I have been waiting three years for this hunt. So I can hardly wait. Being on a mission for two years you have alot of time to build the excitement. So today at five I will be on my way.
> I love the Fall!!!
> 
> i hear you on that one my problem is i could not wait and went with a member guy on a PA whitetail hunt a couple of weekends. it soothed the bug but it was no muley hunt. i hope everyone had a good time and came back home safely.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

What a great hunt. I did not slam one, but that was by choice. I did see one buck that got the blood pumping. He put the slip on me and will live to play the game with another hunter. I posted some pictures of my trip in the Photography section.


----------

